# How do I use this teleconverter on my Nikon D3000? (Read description for more info)



## CamCracker (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought a screw on the front of the lens 2x teleconverter and I need to know some info on how to use it.

First, I can't use it now, because I think I need some sort of adapter, because when I put it on my 18-55mm lens, it vignettes really bad, I can see the inside of the teleconverter. Also, it doesn't work as it should, it doesn't magnify, just boosts the focal length by a teeny tiny bit. The manual says that some cameras have an option for full telephoto or full wide angle mode. But I don't think my Nikon D3000 has that option, does it? Can someone help me with that?

So the other part of the manual for the teleconverter says some cameras need an adapter. What is the adapter that I need for this screw on teleconverter to work? And how much is the average adapter? Would it be better to get a real one? one that you put between the camera and the lens? and how would that work? the ken rockwell site says that it's doesn't work well, a few different problems. How would my pictures turn out with each teleconverter, the screw on one and the one that goes in between the camera and the lens.

Or off the subject, what's a cheap telephoto lens thats higher than my 55-200mm, that has a built in motor and a feature similar to Nikon's Vibration Reduction?

But I still need my teleconverter questions answered. Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## enzodm (Apr 9, 2011)

Please put a link at the teleconverter you bought, however there is no full wide angle or full telephoto option, unless they simply mean to zoom in or out at minimum/maximum extension. Adapters are meant perhaps at lenses with a different front diameter. Real teleconverters go between lens and body, and yet, unless you spend much and apply to an expensive, fast lens (fixed and not zoom), they introduce some visible distortion. So, it is likely that the behaviour you see is normal.


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2011)

If it screws to the front of your lens it's not a true teleconverter, and it's likely to be junk. As mentioned since you don't specify what you bought no one can accurately answer your teleconverter questions. 

Sorry you wasted your money.

A quality teleconverter used with a quality lens can produce good results. A big issue with any teleconverter is how it affects apparent lens aperture. A 2x teleconverter mated to a f/3.5-5.6 lens adds 2 stops to the aperture, effectively making the lens  much, much slower at f/7-11.

Sorry, I don't know much about cheap telephoto lenses having more than a 200 mm focal length.


----------



## CamCracker (Apr 10, 2011)

Amazon.com: 52mm TELEPHOTO Lens ~Including Lens Bag!~ Fits all 52MM Lenses, Including NIKON!: Camera & Photo

this is where I got it from. I'd like to use it, so how do I use it? I need an adapter, but which adapter do I need?


----------



## Helen B (Apr 10, 2011)

The adapter they are referring to is simply for fitting it to different diameter filter threads, it is not an optical adapter. You shouldn't need one - your lens is 52 mm and so is the teleconverter, isn't it?

There are high quality teleconverters that go in front of the lens, but these are typically in the hundreds of dollars. They have the advantage of not changing the marked f-stop, unlike behind-the-lens converters. I wouldn't expect much from a $10 teleconverter, no matter what BS claims the seller makes.

With most front-of-lens teleconverters there is a minimum focal length for their proper operation. Below that the t/c does not have a wide enough angle of view / angle of illumination (in simple terms). It sounds like yours won't work with a 55 mm focal length primary lens.

If you look through a front-of-lens teleconverter it may not look like a magnifying glass - it should be what is known as 'afocal' - ie it does not have a focal length (unless you call it infinite).

Hopefully you will get some advice on cheap telephoto lenses. Why not ask a new question?

Best,
Helen


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 10, 2011)

for this thing to 'work' your 18-55 needs to be at 55mm when this is on. Even at that, I hope you don't expect very good results for under $10? You rarely get more than you pay for and if you pay to little you rarely get what you need.


----------



## enzodm (Apr 11, 2011)

CamCracker said:


> Amazon.com: 52mm TELEPHOTO Lens ~Including Lens Bag!~ Fits all 52MM Lenses, Including NIKON!: Camera & Photo
> 
> this is where I got it from. I'd like to use it, so how do I use it? I need an adapter, but which adapter do I need?


 
if you read the product reviews, you will see that no one is glad of it (except two that perhaps reviewed the wrong item, since one speaks of panoramic photos and one of fiheye): what you see is the way it works. No way to make it better.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2011)

That thing is  a CPOS (Cheap Piece Of ****) and you threw away $10, unless you can return it.

At some point cheap gear actually costs more because of the money you waste discovering the cheap stuff odesn't do what you want it to do.


----------

